# New to Forum



## Stunned (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello all, I've not got a TT yet, but my wife is desperate for one and I thought it best to come here and get as much info as possible from the guys who love them.

I'll be asking loads of daft questions, so apologies now.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome to the forum

what's the ideal spec etc. you're looking for?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, welcome to TTF, no question is really daft, we all had to learn some where. Hope you find a nice TT. This is the best place to look.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Stunned (Jan 29, 2009)

p1tse said:


> welcome to the forum
> 
> what's the ideal spec etc. you're looking for?


Thats part of the problem, identifying the model etc.

I thought fairly standard, Mk1 1.8, black, with leather interior. Anything else is a bonus.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

